# Easy grape juice directions?



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

It seems to me that I saw directions for easy grape juice in this thread a couple years ago. You put some grapes and sugar in quart jars, topped it off with water, and pressure canned it. 

Does anyone remember this? Did it work well, and does anyone have instructions?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, works well, We don't use sugar but you can make a syrup, light medium or heavy to your liking and fill the jars with it. We can a lot of them in pear juice. Can a batch and adjust sugar to taste. We use very sweet green grapes, nice ripe grapes make great juice even without sugar. Some say a quart of grapes, we fill the jars to about 1" headspace with the grapes, then when we open them we drain the juice and add water to taste. We mix the grapes with other fruits and have mixed fruit or make jelly....James


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

blynn said:


> It seems to me that I saw directions for easy grape juice in this thread a couple years ago. You put some grapes and sugar in quart jars, topped it off with water, and pressure canned it.
> 
> Does anyone remember this? Did it work well, and does anyone have instructions?


Don't remember seeing an easy grape juice recipe, however, what you would get would simply be pressure canned grapes... I dump my grapes in my steamer juicer. It is very easy that way, as the juice runs out very hot, only takes a short while in a hot water bath canner to process. Others pour it into hot jars, put on hot lids/rings, and don't even can as they can seal that way. I would think one could pressure cook the grapes with the sugar/water and then strain before pouring into hot jars, then hot water bath can the resulting juice... Someone else may recollect the original post.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> Yep, works well, We don't use sugar but you can make a syrup, light medium or heavy to your liking and fill the jars with it. Can a batch and adjust sugar to taste. We use very sweet green grapes, nice ripe grapes make great juice even without sugar. Some say a quart of grapes, we fill the jars to about 1" headspace with the grapes, then when we open them *we drain the juice and add water to taste*....James


That makes sense! Do you pressure can your grapes?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here is the link for the Easy Grape Juice recipe. I have made Grape juice as well as Cranberry and Sour Cherry adjusting sugar to taste. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...est/405385-ridiculously-easy-grape-juice.html

We love it. I usually let the jars 'steep' until Thanksgiving and then we just strain and fruit.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

We make juice each year out of wild grapes. 1c grapes,1/2c sugar per qt.add water and can.Adjust sugar if needed.Some people run grapes thru a juicer and re-combine ,fill qt. jar and can. Makes good concentrate. Seems like a qt makes a gal. ? Don't remember.Again,sugar to taste.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to make it with the 1/2 cup sugar and 1 cup grapes. Now I fill with grapes and add 1/2 cup sugar. This makes a concentrate and saves on using jars.


----------



## bluebird2o2 (Feb 14, 2007)

I use 1/4 cup sugar and a heaping cup of grapes.water bath can.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

1 cup grapes, 1/2 - 1 cup sugar, fill with hot water & water bath for 20 minutes. Let it sit on the shelf for 3-4 months to get a real good grape flavor. Strain off the juice & drink.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I went back and reread my post. It should have said a cup of grapes instead of a quart of grapes. Sorry


We pressure can everything here....James


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

when I make grape juice I use 1 cup grapes 1/2 cup sugar put in quart jar and cover with hot water. I use a water bath canner, 15 minutes for quart jars


----------



## staceyfb (Jan 13, 2005)

What do you do with the grapes after you strain te juice off? Eat them or make a jam with them?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

The wife makes grape jelly. Wish I could tell you how it is. She loves it but I don't enjoy sweets very often.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

staceyfb said:


> What do you do with the grapes after you strain te juice off? Eat them or make a jam with them?


Compost 'em. Most of the flavor went into the juice.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

staceyfb said:


> What do you do with the grapes after you strain te juice off? Eat them or make a jam with them?


 
Like I posted above,. This is why we fill the jars, they are just canned grapes with juice. The juice is more condensed and can be watered down to drink and the fruit used like any other canned fruit. Usually makes a good quart. We eat fruit and a couple of soda crackers and nut butter, makes a great dessert. OR some fruit and cottage cheese....James


----------

